# Wireless WEP and NO WEP Problems[SOLVED]

## BurningIce

Hello, This is my first time on the forums so sorry if im vague with the problem. Basically, my issue is:

I'm using network manager to handle wireless access. Everything was working fine until i tried to connect to a network with WEP encryption. Keyring manager popped up, asked for a password and everything worked and I can now connect to that wireless network. However, now whenever I try to connect to any other wireless network that is not protected by WEP, network manager fails, where before it worked. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.Last edited by BurningIce on Wed Jul 30, 2008 10:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RazielFMX

By any chance does that network have the same SSID as your WEP enabled connection?  I use NetworkManager, and I know it doesn't 'remember' passphrases for non-broadcast SSIDs, and has issues if two networks have the same SSID and one has encryption and one does not (where both broadcast), which on first glance, with no info to go on, your issue looks to be.

----------

## BurningIce

no it has different SSID's. They're totally different networks. One's the college campus network and the other is my home network.

----------

## RazielFMX

Can you try running the following as root and seeing if it works?

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
```

Sometimes network manager goes out to lunch when I switch between wireless and wired, and this always resolves it.  Maybe its the same going wireless to wireless.

I know its not a very 'technical' answer, but I've had many issues with NetworkManager, most of which I fix by restarting it.  It is 'beta' software afterall  :Smile: 

----------

## BurningIce

alright, I figured it out. I just switched from the ipw3945 drivers to the iwl3945 drivers and now it works. I have no idea why but it seems to have fixed the issue. Thanks for the help guys.

----------

## RazielFMX

 *BurningIce wrote:*   

> alright, I figured it out. I just switched from the ipw3945 drivers to the iwl3945 drivers and now it works. I have no idea why but it seems to have fixed the issue. Thanks for the help guys.

 

Ok, I definitely would not have figured that one out.  Nice job!!!!

----------

## jcat

 *BurningIce wrote:*   

> alright, I figured it out. I just switched from the ipw3945 drivers to the iwl3945 drivers and now it works. I have no idea why but it seems to have fixed the issue. Thanks for the help guys.

 

iwlwifi is indeed the way to go.  I believe it's going to be included in the 2.6.24 as well (so no need to for third party module ebuild after that).

Cheers,

jcat

----------

